# Japan Post announces plans to convert entire mail delivery fleet to EVs.



## TheSeeker (Mar 19, 2008)

Via TreeHugger:


> Japan Post announced on June 2nd that they intend to replace their entire fleet of 21,000 mail collection and delivery trucks with Electric Vehicles (EVs) over the next eight years. Despite the high price of EVs, this will apparently translate into savings of several billion yen when compared to the projected cost of continuing to use increasingly expensive gasoline. It doesn’t stop there.
> 
> A huge fleet of EVs obviously needs recharging, so Japan Post intends plans to install fast chargers in the parking lots of about 1000 post offices throughout the country, and here comes the clincher: they’re considering making those available to the public. Imagine, if you will, the effect this would have on the adoption of EV technology in Japan, a country that already leads in hybrid technology, possesses very limited fossil fuel reserves, and is the leading auto manufacturing nation.
> 
> ...


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, that's impressive. I guess the savings are greater when the country in which you live does not simply print its own global currency.


----------

